# تحميل برنامج simpo pdf to word للتحويل من بي دي اف الى وورد



## engmmt (25 أبريل 2011)

*




*








*تحميل برنامج **simpo pdf to word**للتحويل من بي دي اف الى وورد*






*S**impo PDF to Word v3.3.0.0*







































*برنامج **Simpo PDF to Word** لتحويل الكتب الالكترونية الى ملف وورد والتعديل عليه برنامج ممتاز جدا لتحويل ملفات **PDF**الى ملفات **word** لاتاحة التعديل عليها.*



*برنامج مضمون ونتائجه مذهلة أنصح الجميع بإستخدام برنامج **Simpo PDF to Word*



*فتستطيع من خلال هذا البرنامج التعديل على اي ملف بي دي اف لديك*



*برنامج **Simpo PDF to Word** يحتوي على خيارين* 


*الاول : **PDF** الى **Word*


*الثاني : **Word** الى **Text*
​





*Simpo PDF to Word **- a program to convert documents created in word processor Microsoft Word (version 2000 / 2002 / 2003 / 2007 / 2010) to PDF, preserving the style and format, as well as the ability to encrypt the destination file using 128-bit encryption algorithm , it does not require any Microsoft Word, or Adobe Acrobat or Acrobat Reader. To save you time, the program allows you to convert documents in batch mode.* 









*Key features:*





*• Simple interface* 
*• Separate application that does not need to install Microsoft Word or Adobe Acrobat*
*• Stores text, images, and layout*
*• Batch conversion with high speed*
*• Two options for output files - PDF to Word and PDF to *
*Text*​







*Releases released: 2011*


*OS: Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7*

*Language: Ml*​

*Medicine: Yes*
































*Simpo PDF to Word*
​


----------



## engmmt (25 أبريل 2011)

اسف يا شباب الرابط الصحيح

هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engmmt (26 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير​*


----------



## ابوالحسن فرج (16 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم اللة خير على المجهود


----------



## engmmt (8 يوليو 2011)

فين الردود يا شباب​


----------



## hamoo38 (11 يوليو 2011)

مجهود رائع
جارى التحميل


----------



## كوردستان (11 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم اللة خير على المجهود*​


----------



## engmmt (4 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير*​


----------



## engmmt (18 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير*​


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hanigaza (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور كثير و لكن هل يدعم اللغة العربية


----------



## engmmt (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Kaspersky Antivirus & Internet Security 2012 + Serials​


----------



## searcher_2010 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## rami monawar (8 ديسمبر 2011)

thanksss


----------

